# Roux Method



## slncuber21 (Feb 23, 2008)

does anyone know a good video tutorial for the Roux method i have seen Richard Meyer's on youtube and his is great and everything but for his "step 3" i cant figure out the algorithms he uses. i would really like to start learning the Roux but i need help

Tips please


----------



## Dirk BerGuRK (Feb 24, 2008)

Hey slncuber21,

Why would you want a video tutorial for step 3? It is just memorizing and executing algorithms. There are many tables on that process as well which seems like the best way to learn it. If you really want a video, Gilles made a video of all the cases with some fun music that's on his website, but I don't think it was made to learn algs from. Just use a table. Good luck.


----------



## Rosetti (Feb 24, 2008)

lol, I was actually going to make a topic on Roux and corners first because it seems as if those two methods are rarely used these days.

As for your question, try this site
http://grrroux.free.fr/method/Intro.html

I had a go at Roux once, once the two blocks were done, it was really intuitive and easy getting the F2L done. and once your at the top layer, anything goes really.


----------



## badmephisto (Feb 24, 2008)

youtube has a pretty good video for roux, i don't remember who made it, but search it there.


----------



## kudan (Feb 24, 2008)

You can try looking for COLL algorithms too. ^^


----------



## mazei (Feb 25, 2008)

http://helm.lu/cube/cmll/cmll.html
CMLL Algorithms

Thats another table that you can check out


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 25, 2008)

Instead of learning CMLLs, you can just do 2 look corners. I use OCLLs and a J perm or Y perm to do step 3. I've gotten into learning Roux lately, as part of my new method phase.


----------



## pjk (Feb 25, 2008)

Dan, really? After this Denver comp, I plan on going all out and Roux and making it my primary method. That is awesome that you are working on a switch too.

sincuber: Let me know which video and which parts you need help with exactly, and I will try to help.


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 25, 2008)

Yeah, I've started roux, I average mid 30s with it. I'm also experimenting with K4 just for fun. My PB there is 1:2x.


----------



## Lofty (Feb 25, 2008)

Haha, switch to Roux, I've been practicing Petrus myself, I would do Roux as well but the end bit doesn't suite my obsession.
I like that table a lot tho! that was one thing that kept me from learning Roux back when i was initially deciding my method.


----------



## Richard (Feb 26, 2008)

slncuber21

I would suggest learning the COLL algs from Bob Burtons page. Of course if you only want the minimum amount of algs in order to be decently fast, find one alg from each corner group to orient the corners in that case. Then find one alg that permutes adjacent corners and one alg that does diagonal corners and you'll be good to go. These can be found on PLL pages, which i believe Bob has as well.


----------



## cubekid (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi,

So I just started learning the Roux method this past weekend, but at the last step I always run into this one case I don't know how to solve. I have everything in the right place, but all the M-edges are flipped. I'm pretty sure I'm doing all the steps before this correctly, but I still end up with this (so there's something i'm doing wrong) and do not know how for fix this.

Can anyone help? All the algs I've tried that are proposed for this step aren't helping me at all, and it's somewhat frustrating not knowing why.


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 14, 2008)

Obviously you're not doing the steps beforehand correctly. I think what your issue is, is that you're orienting without taking into consideration the centers. Before the orientation step, I always do an M' (if needed) to make sure that my U or D center is on top. This way, you can go about orienting, and everything will be correct.


----------



## cubekid (Apr 14, 2008)

ohh.. that makes sense. i didn't see anything when reading the guide about centers until 4c, but i see now how that makes a difference. thanks a bunch.


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 15, 2008)

Roux was my first choice of advanced method as a beginner. I'm still stuck at the edge orient step. I guess it is like BLD restrictions, but I don't like that step. Perhaps I will go back to it when I learn COLL.


----------



## cubekid (Apr 16, 2008)

so i was wondering how long each of the steps takes for those of you who use the roux method. i think the break down is:

1) first block
2) second block
3) orient/permute corners
4) finish the cube

any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Dirk BerGuRK (Apr 16, 2008)

cubekid said:


> so i was wondering how long each of the steps takes for those of you who use the roux method. i think the break down is:
> 
> 1) first block
> 2) second block
> ...



1) ~ 4 seconds
2) ~ 4 seconds 
3) ~ 2-3 seconds
4) ~ 5-6 seconds

I usually get sub-18 averages.


----------



## cubekid (Apr 16, 2008)

sweet, that helps a bunch. i'm assuming that you memorize the the first block in the 15sec preinspection?


----------



## gogozerg (Apr 16, 2008)

1) ~ 3 seconds
2) ~ 4 seconds
3) ~ 2.5 seconds
4) ~ 3.5 seconds

Gilles.


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 17, 2008)

Those times... they make me cry. My roux takes like 10, 8, 4, 5 on good solves.

Correction... just timed a solve.

6.16
10.94
4.53
9.44


----------



## Dirk BerGuRK (Apr 17, 2008)

cubekid said:


> sweet, that helps a bunch. i'm assuming that you memorize the the first block in the 15sec preinspection?



I am not very good at that, but slowly working on it. Ideally, you would want to be able to know the solution for the first block by the 15 seconds so that you can look for pieces needed in step 2 while solving the first block.


----------



## cubekid (Apr 17, 2008)

ya i've noticed it's pretty hard to memorize the entire thing in 15sec.

so another question: about how many moves does it usually take you guys to build the first block?

_edit:_ so i just saw on roux's site that 10 is a good number.


----------



## ShawnCunningham (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm currently learning Roux too. I just use sune and then t-perm or y-perm. It may not be fast, but im using it for now till i get better at it.


----------

